# Traveling with a snake



## Rickdejong (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi all, I have to my to South Australia permanently for work in 2 weeks and need to take my hatchling Bredli and 2 tarantulas with me. 

I have 2 options, 

1. they come with me in the car, it maybe noisy due to playing music, and it will be cold with the aircon on, and it will be a bit bouncy in the leaf sprung ute.

2. or I can pack them into the trailer in a cabinet that won't move or fall over, it won't be too noisy, and won't be cold, just a bit bumpy...

The journey will be 3 days at 10 hour stints

Has anyone got any ideas or suggestions on this kind of move to keep the snake fairly un stressed?

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arevenant (Oct 5, 2015)

Unless you're absolutely cranking the music to the point it's causing more vibration in the car than road travel is, it really makes no difference either way...
As long as you don't feed them in the 72 hours prior to moving, the travel temps won't matter much either...


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 5, 2015)

[MENTION=14575]Rickdejong[/MENTION], for your hatchling it should be fine to put your Bredli in a pillow case inside a foam 6 pack esky with a few holes punched into it and some tape to ensure the lid does not vibrate loose, you can then keep them in the cabin, then at your overnight stops just let it out for awhile to stretch it's legs (lol) don't forget to get your movement advice before you leave. with your "Ts" you could use the same container type with some sphagnum moss in it and hole punched in the top, no need to let them loose at the o'night stop though, just make sure there is no paperwork needed for "Ts" to take them to SA as i do not know the SA regs.  ........................Ron


----------



## Rickdejong (Oct 5, 2015)

I dunno about letting her out to roam haha she's still pretty flighty lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 5, 2015)

Your best bet is to ring the Fauna Unit at DEWNR in SA ( just google reptile permit in SA). We have import permits, but they are more for when you buy a reptile interstate. Rosie or Mel will sort you out, they are good to deal with. The import permit is free, btw.


----------

